# Unibits with Legs



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

So that's what is happening to my tools. They grow legs and leave. I never would have thought.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I have had the same problem with step bits. It's going to be hard to mark them and even if you do I don't know if that will stop people from "forgetting" to return them. You might be able to notch the shaft with one of the tiny abrasive wheels for a Dremel. Or, you could buy the Horrible Freight ones, less tempting.


----------



## frankendodge (Oct 25, 2019)

An engraving tool. But they will probably just walk further away with your name carved on it.. Definitely don't lend your tools out if you can avoid it. I don't on big sites.


----------



## Mbit (Feb 28, 2020)

Spray paint them. Most visible, until you use them a couple times lol.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I throw step bits, drill bits, hole saws, etc. in a small tool bag. It works until someone steals the entire bag.

I buy cheap step bits from Canadian Tire. They’re just as good as the expensive name brands and, if they go missing, oh well. Step bits are primitive and I don’t use them much anyway.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Paint them sissy pink. Then you only have to worry aboot Maritime.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

LGLS said:


> Paint them sissy pink. Then you only have to worry aboot Maritime.


I found some hand tools in a ceiling once that had the " sissy pink" colored tape on the handles. We had to be very careful on identifying the owner of the tools and watch what we said.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> I found some hand tools in a ceiling once that had the " sissy pink" colored tape on the handles. We had to be very careful on identifying the owner of the tools and watch what we said.


No name on them at all?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I worked with a tool thief, so I marked all my tools with one hash mark with my hacksaw, he did two marks, I did three he did three with a slash. That is when I told him, "I know you are a tool thief, so from now on if I am missing something and I see one in your tool bag, I am taking it no matter how many marks there are." He continued to steal but I always got my tools back


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

LGLS said:


> No name on them at all?


No comment


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

brian john said:


> I worked with a tool thief, so I marked all my tools with one hash mark with my hacksaw, he did two marks, I did three he did three with a slash. That is when I told him, "I know you are a tool thief, so from now on if I am missing something and I see one in your tool bag, I am taking it no matter how many marks there are." He continued to steal but I always got my tools back


I was taught not to put your name on a tool because it just made it a trophy at their house,...


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Putting your name on things only tells the people that stole them who they stole from. I have stolen a lot of things from a guy called "Rental"... (Steven Martin, Lets Get Small, circa 1995)

Cheers
John


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

a theif will not be stopped by any type of ID marks, your name on it will only tell him to hide it when you are in the area
ID marks will help if you and an honest man have the same tools, but that is it


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Navyguy said:


> Putting your name on things only tells the people that stole them who they stole from. I have stolen a lot of things from a guy called "Rental"... (Steven Martin, Lets Get Small, circa 1995)
> 
> Cheers
> John


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

I love my job... _*they*_ supply all the tools.


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

ThePackMule said:


> Anyone got a good way to mark, paint or engrave unibits that seem to grow legs and walk off job sites?
> I’ve had two Klein #3’s and a Milwaukee step bit “walk off” job sites over the last year.
> Thought about staining the flutes with a permanent marker, but thought I’d ask first.
> thanks!


When not in YOUR use...energize em. I have thought about putting a chip on everything so I can track it.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Dull it and folks won't steal it,...


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Marking or putting a name on tools won't keep it from getting stolen but it helps to identify whose tools they are. Many helpers pick up tools without thinking whose they are. At one point I had three Estwing hammers. One was mine and it took me a bit to find out who the others belonged to.


----------



## frankendodge (Oct 25, 2019)

I'd imagine you could scale this up a bit... replace peanut butter with unibits, ratchet cutters, and a few copper plumbing fittings.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

kb1jb1 said:


> Marking or putting a name on tools won't keep it from getting stolen but it helps to identify whose tools they are. Many helpers pick up tools without thinking whose they are. At one point I had three Estwing hammers. One was mine and it took me a bit to find out who the others belonged to.


You have extraordinary taste in hammers. 😊


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

buy the cheap unibits, use oil, use it in your impact at slow speed, and they will last quite a while and you will get your money's worth. if someone steals them, you wont really care since they usually come in a pack of 5


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

If the employer buys enough for for his guys, they shouldn’t disappear. They might get dull or lost, but shouldn’t get stolen.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HertzHound said:


> If the employer buys enough for for his guys, they shouldn’t disappear. They might get dull or lost, but shouldn’t get stolen.


This is true once everyone has seven or eight at home they'll lose interest and stop bothering to steal them.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

Speak of the devil, got me some numbers and a bit


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

splatz said:


> This is true once everyone has seven or eight at home they'll lose interest and stop bothering to steal them.


That’s true for most things. When you give a guy a new carbide cutter, they usually hold on to them and don’t get another until it’s dull. Most guys keep them safe in with their tools. I’m on a job with an average of eight guys over the last eight months. We probably went through six 3/4” carbide cutters. If the boss wants the job done, he better have figured in the tools to do it.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

99cents said:


> You have extraordinary taste in hammers. 😊


You'll notice he had trouble giving two of the three away......


----------



## Djea3 (Mar 8, 2019)

splatz said:


> I have had the same problem with step bits. It's going to be hard to mark them and even if you do I don't know if that will stop people from "forgetting" to return them. You might be able to notch the shaft with one of the tiny abrasive wheels for a Dremel. Or, you could buy the Horrible Freight ones, less tempting.


The Longest Lasting step bit I ever owned was an HF cheap ass step bit. It actually worked better and longer than Klein or any other. Today ....HF is damn near as expensive as box store brands. 

I stopped loaning by step bits altogether...sorry boys. *My step bits stay in the side pouches closed and zipped*.
Since you are an apprentice...you should NEVER be loaning your tools to Journeymen or bosses (even me). Have them assign you to make the hole with your step bit if they don't have one. other apprentices? at your peril. 
It is a J-man's job to have those tools available for you if you don't have yours, not your job to provide one for anyone else.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Djea3 said:


> The Longest Lasting step bit I ever owned was an HF cheap ass step bit. It actually worked better and longer than Klein or any other. Today ....HF is damn near as expensive as box store brands.
> 
> I stopped loaning by step bits altogether...sorry boys. *My step bits stay in the side pouches closed and zipped*.
> Since you are an apprentice...you should NEVER be loaning your tools to Journeymen or bosses (even me). Have them assign you to make the hole with your step bit if they don't have one. other apprentices? at your peril.
> It is a J-man's job to have those tools available for you if you don't have yours, not your job to provide one for anyone else.



Im sure plenty of apprentices have experienced the complete opposite, being their Jman's walking tool bag


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

LGLS said:


> Paint them sissy pink. Then you only have to worry aboot Maritime.


WHY do you keep calling me Maritime? I ain’t a boat 😂


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Martine said:


> WHY do you keep calling me Maritime? I ain’t a boat 😂


Some people here get a bug up their bum when they're mentioned by another poster... even though what I said was light-hearted and tongue-in-cheek... it just prevents a misunderstanding. And kneecaps those who can't take a joke or criticism. As a mod on some Reddit communities, you wouldn't believe what one jealous electrician or many of them will attempt to do to anyone who rocks their boat... It's like outta Lord Of The Flies here on the interwebz... 

But point taken, Martine.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Djea3 said:


> The Longest Lasting step bit I ever owned was an HF cheap ass step bit. It actually worked better and longer than Klein or any other. Today ....HF is damn near as expensive as box store brands.
> 
> I stopped loaning by step bits altogether...sorry boys. *My step bits stay in the side pouches closed and zipped*.
> Since you are an apprentice...you should NEVER be loaning your tools to Journeymen or bosses (even me). Have them assign you to make the hole with your step bit if they don't have one. other apprentices? at your peril.
> It is a J-man's job to have those tools available for you if you don't have yours, not your job to provide one for anyone else.





Breakfasteatre said:


> Im sure plenty of apprentices have experienced the complete opposite, being their Jman's walking tool bag


Yea well... thgis whole missing tool thing is largely a nonunion issue. Everyone in my union has and carries everything they want or need from the tool list... and anything plus that well... that's a tool-bag item like a stepped bit or holesaw or arbor or an SDS drill bit etc is always supplied by the contractors. Got at least 1/2 a dozen "Roto-Zips" given out by contractors, but... if "assigned" to you personally, it goes in your bag never to have to be returned... ratchett cutters (for HDP Innerduct) and other things like large cable skinners/ cutters / loppers... ratchetts and the associated sockets... a personal GFCI plug-in protector... spin-tites, allen keys, robertson screwdrivers, etc... cordless tools all supplied by them and rarely if ever asked they be returned. 

Geez we all get t-shirts for the topping off party and a spread!


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

LGLS said:


> Yea well... thgis whole missing tool thing is largely a nonunion issue. Everyone in my union has and carries everything they want or need from the tool list... and anything plus that well... that's a tool-bag item like a stepped bit or holesaw or arbor or an SDS drill bit etc is always supplied by the contractors. Got at least 1/2 a dozen "Roto-Zips" given out by contractors, but... if "assigned" to you personally, it goes in your bag never to have to be returned... ratchett cutters (for HDP Innerduct) and other things like large cable skinners/ cutters / loppers... ratchetts and the associated sockets... a personal GFCI plug-in protector... spin-tites, allen keys, robertson screwdrivers, etc... cordless tools all supplied by them and rarely if ever asked they be returned.
> 
> Geez we all get t-shirts for the topping off party and a spread!


Sounds like instead of dudes stealing from each other, you guys are stealing from the company. Why do you need 6 rotozips? Because they didn't specifically ask for them back?

Stealing seems to be a "bi-partisan" issue


----------



## Martine (Jan 26, 2018)

LGLS said:


> Some people here get a bug up their bum when they're mentioned by another poster... even though what I said was light-hearted and tongue-in-cheek... it just prevents a misunderstanding. And kneecaps those who can't take a joke or criticism. As a mod on some Reddit communities, you wouldn't believe what one jealous electrician or many of them will attempt to do to anyone who rocks their boat... It's like outta Lord Of The Flies here on the interwebz...
> 
> But point taken, Martine.


Ah there ya go 🙂


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

LGLS said:


> Some people here get a bug up their bum when they're mentioned by another poster... even though what I said was light-hearted and tongue-in-cheek... it just prevents a misunderstanding. And kneecaps those who can't take a joke or criticism. As a mod on some Reddit communities, you wouldn't believe what one jealous electrician or many of them will attempt to do to anyone who rocks their boat... It's like outta Lord Of The Flies here on the interwebz...
> 
> But point taken, Martine.


I just thought that it was your NYC accent coming through your lightning speed typing. Eh,


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

LGLS said:


> Yea well... thgis whole missing tool thing is largely a nonunion issue. Everyone in my union has and carries everything they want or need from the tool list... and anything plus that well... that's a tool-bag item like a stepped bit or holesaw or arbor or an SDS drill bit etc is always supplied by the contractors. Got at least 1/2 a dozen "Roto-Zips" given out by contractors, but... if "assigned" to you personally, it goes in your bag never to have to be returned... ratchett cutters (for HDP Innerduct) and other things like large cable skinners/ cutters / loppers... ratchetts and the associated sockets... a personal GFCI plug-in protector... spin-tites, allen keys, robertson screwdrivers, etc... cordless tools all supplied by them and rarely if ever asked they be returned.
> 
> Geez we all get t-shirts for the topping off party and a spread!


Why did you have to bring union/nonunion into this? Thieves walk both sides of the fence. Last mixed job I was on I watched a union electrician help himself to my material stash from the top of a ladder across the room. Either stuff not supplied or too lazy to go get from his own material cache, fact is he stole from me. And there was no mistake whos materials they were. 

Not large ticket items but thievery none the less. So if you don't want your brothers called out, don't bring it up needlessly.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Breakfasteatre said:


> Sounds like instead of dudes stealing from each other, you guys are stealing from the company. Why do you need 6 rotozips? Because they didn't specifically ask for them back?
> 
> Stealing seems to be a "bi-partisan" issue


Ain't no stealing going on my friend...

No, see there's a set agreed "tool list" spells out what the employees are responsible for supplying which is basically your basic "apprentice" tool list. It varies local to local, but, generally it's what an apprentice or say your"travel to" take-home "always in your truck/car" for doing any BASIC electrical work and the list is kept minimal... a regular and finishing screwdriver, a phillips screwdriver, a hammer, a level, a pencil, pen and permanent indelible marker... a personal lock for your own box/bag, (stored in the contractor's supplied secure locked box overnights and weekends and lunch/ breaks...) A sidecutters (Dikes slang) and a Linesmans 8" minimum, and a wire strippers...

NO wearable tool bags may be required by any contractor... nor parts bags/sacks/buckets/pails or trays...

A level with magnetic feature, a pump pliers (Channel-lock model 430 (or larger) ONLY ONE) and a fuse puller, an awl WAS on the list I think they substituted something else now... I'll found out.... and a hacksaw frame. (Blade by contractors) a plumb bob may be supplied and carried by the journeymen only not apprentices, but may be supplied by contractor to anybody who them must keep charge of it, and yes the contractor can mark it theirs and demand it back at the conclusion of employment with (2) days notice of termination... so that never happens unless everyone is on good terms. 

A "fired-on-the-spot" aggregious offense that holds up to true if challenged (terminiation with cause) or remains unchallenged - the contractor may with-hold the final checks until the return of said plumb bob... that exception does not apply to any other tool the contractor may supply the journeyman with the proviso that things such as Spin tights, allen keys (hex keys) t-handle hex drivers, ratchets and roto-splits/zips, cordless or small hand held power tools and associated battery(s) and recharge devices including radio-stereo featured MAY be assigned to journeymen but may NOT be required to be on their person or in their charge unless necessary to gain productivity according to specific assignment. 

Employees may not be required to take their tools home on any regular basis except: When laid off, clean, or laid off with cause, when taking a scheduled approved (by the union & employee & employer) vacation of 1 week or any 5 consecutive days period or longer, when furloughing, and when being re-assigned to a different job-site, address location within the same contract / job charge, or project, or laterally (not promotional-ly) move to another assigned site, or straw/foreman/#2, general foreman or superintendent's position. In those events the contractor shall be responsible for the relocation and safekeeping and ready access of all the employees personal tools within reasonable regular working hours or their assigned shift, as per past practice. In NO EVENT shall any employee covered in the bargaining agreement be required to transport to their own peril any tool OTHER than what is indicated within the standard required tool list.

Upon any termination or any other event requiring the employee to take their tools off the sight for relocation Or layoff (clean or dirty) - the employee shall be paid either 2 hours extra time including all associated negotiated benefits (PLA's excluded see "Project Labor Agreement section of working rules exceptions and addendum." or given a full days (+ overtime if any) in any of those events. (Layoff is payoff.) 

We work 7 straight hours per day, OT after the 7th hour (NOT after 40 within a pay period) and after any 35 hours straight time within a singular time period. The "tool time" addition of 2 hours shall not be considered wages for the purposes of calculating overtime hours ( so, yes it's possible to see a 37 hour paycheck with 37 strait time hours wages paid... ON THE STUB but... no other way other than ob a PLA do we not earn overtime rate when the 35 hour regular work week is reached.)

It's just that no contractor after assigning me speed wrenches, ratcheting cable or inner-duct cutters, Razor knives, safety cable cutters/strippers, pipecutters (plumbers type with the rollers and the cutting wheel for cutting copper pipe or tubing - we use it for making perfect cuts form #4/0 wire and larger up to 1KcMil... torx bits, battery tools or hex keys or other weird job-specific tools such as no-dogs or hand held portable laser level projectors (AND warning signs ((Geez.... really?)) ) or fat markers, upside-down paint, has ever, ever EVER demanded their return. Nover in my life nor anyone elses I am aware of. 

That's not theft, it's what most people call a gift. Because I needn't touch any of it nor be responsible for it nor tote it around on the regular... And those efficiencies more than make up for the monetary outlay of those tools all combined... and each contractor I was employed by (I can count my employment history on 2 hands.) ((And yes, I have only 5 fingers on each and HUH?!?!?! OMG!!! My left hand has an extra finger!!! )) ((( 👏 👏 👏 ))) Also - clothing such as uniform shirts, company logo'd gear such as button down shirts, or t-shirts, emblazoned with logos for the shop shall in equal sized and prominently also display the IBEW BUG in RED-WHITE-BLUE or BLACK/ WHITE/ GRAY format as well as the (same font and prominence in contrast to the immediate background) emblazoned with the same care and quality as the shop name/ number/logo/address, etc... the PHRASES "LIVE BETTER, WORK UNION" AND - "PROUD MEMBER OF I.B.E.W. LOCAL #3 NYC AND SURROUNDS ELECTRICIANS 1-718-591-2000 (OR 4000)" Or as agreed by special permission. In now way shape or form shall an employee be required to sport any company promotional article of clothing with any exceptions granted for NOT complying with the above requirement. 

Any article of clothing required to be other that completely optional, that must be worn personally by and assigned to any employee must be laundered by the contractor. Any traditionally direct-skin-direct contact article shall be fire-safe clothing approved by OSHA and other labor standards and practices... No employee shall be required to wear any woolen article. any direct-to skin contact such as company uniform pants, t-shirts, button-down shirts arre considered the employee's property other than the requirement that cleaning service must be provided (See "Cintas and other approved cleaners for company uniforms and other articles of personal clothing including washroom/ locker room reusable cloth towel rolls and shower towels) and ONE article of skin contact per day clothing allowance of a minimum of 6 (six) complete clothing uniform sets. (Skin contact applies to all button down, t-shirt, and pants and shorts sets.)

Employees assigned to work out of doors in the weather between May 15 and November 15 must get double that required skin contact articles, or 12 complete sets... and those employed in the fiber or other confined space-required area such as manholes in the course of fiber or under-ground outdoor plant work at any time of year must get 2X the entire allotment of any article required to be donned by the employer or project contract, under and outer garments included EXCEPT any winter specific outer coat or heavy/thermal - lined "hoodie" or jacket or windbreaker or Rain gear, not typically worn in the course of performing their regular work duties sans the rain gear...

All clothing required by the contractor shall include a retro-reflective striping and or patches approved by OSHA if their work is performed at any airport, port authority or state/ county/ city/ town/ village authority within 100' of and active roadway or runway or railtoad/track road bed easement and for approved for ROADWORK use by the International Municipal Signal Association. (I.M.S.A Roadway Safety) Even if side worker does not require IMSA compliance or certification(s) for the purposes of fulfilling that employer/customer contract requirements.

Employers may forgo the regular weekly laundry service requirement IF a weekly stipend of "laundry expenses" of no less than $24.50 per employee is paid, weekly w/o taxing or any other carryied over-added benefits (Fringes, etc) and not considered INCOME for the purposes nor applied to fulfilling any "prevailing rate required" wage(s). Employees with the double allotment of outerwear shall get an additional stipend of 36.75 total. (12.25 additional.) Employer shall not require dry cleaning only nor assign articles of they type that would wrinkle if otherwise left in a clorthes dryer overnight. SYNTHETICS (Other than non-contact retro-reflective striping on safety vests or other articles) shall be natural fiber only. 

Employee's name and Union card # must be emblazoned on each article assigned, no smaller in font than 1/2 the actual standard font used for the company's name/phone number in a color of equal contract and prominence... Cost of emblazoning born by the contractor. Appropriate locker space and gender-neutral appropriate dressing/ undressing/ cleaning up/ personal grooming space shall be provided to allow the safe on-site storage in a closet-style design with shower seating and open bench (locker room typical) style common wooden-bench seating is acceptable within 5' from face of any locker. Adequate total aggregate locker room space shall be provided at 2 square yards per journeyman and apprentices employed by the employer if any clothing provided by contractor is to be required. 

Because of these contract stipulations contractors never REQUIRE any employee to wear any uniform, but may skip ALL those requirements and GIFT any article of clothing they so desire with 0 expectation for any of it's return. But then we're always going about our everyday lives advertising their companies just by getting dressed. Welsbach (EMCOR) had the BEST western-style (and ruggedness) work-wear by far... Petrocelli and Hylan were 2nd runners-up... MJC (Mike Castellano Electric) and Garafolo Electric were the 3rd placeholders. Probably Forest Electric and Hugh O'Kane as well but I never was a Forest Ranger or a MicJourneyperson anyways so... but I hear say their company digs are da bomb so I give credit where credit is due.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Martine said:


> Ah there ya go 🙂


The pleasure is all mine, muh'Lady...  (Tips hat)


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

joe-nwt said:


> Why did you have to bring union/nonunion into this? Thieves walk both sides of the fence. Last mixed job I was on I watched a union electrician help himself to my material stash from the top of a ladder across the room. Either stuff not supplied or too lazy to go get from his own material cache, fact is he stole from me. And there was no mistake whos materials they were.
> 
> Not large ticket items but thievery none the less. So if you don't want your brothers called out, don't bring it up needlessly.


One day, you going to get it through your thick skull that you are NOT the boss of me, and I'll speak my mind, 

But not today it seems...

See ya in the funny pages brother, and stay safe, you're expected home tonight. 


Breakfasteatre said:


> Sounds like instead of dudes stealing from each other, you guys are stealing from the company. Why do you need 6 rotozips? Because they didn't specifically ask for them back?
> 
> Stealing seems to be a "bi-partisan" issue


No you don't get it because most nonunion guys are whipped into buying everything themselves not just roto-zips by freaking battery power tools and not it ain't just a screwgun/ drill-driver, but with hammer drill features and also IMPACT guns and extra batteries and chargers and not it's gone to skill saws, porta-bands, grinders... and not bits and tips and blades and other wearables... GEEZ I seen a couple now carrying LADDERS with them daily on the SUBWAY!!! And their own benders... How scabby is that??? 

...And it just gets better and better (for the contractors that is)... Welcome to the new world order... of nonunion indentured servitude... see slavery ain't gone just because it pays a bit of wages... 



CAUSA said:


> I just thought that it was your NYC accent coming through your lightning speed typing. Eh,


Yea well that's gotta happen... 



joe-nwt said:


> Why did you have to bring union/nonunion into this? Thieves walk both sides of the fence. Last mixed job I was on I watched a union electrician help himself to my material stash from the top of a ladder across the room. Either stuff not supplied or too lazy to go get from his own material cache, fact is he stole from me. And there was no mistake whos materials they were.
> 
> Not large ticket items but thievery none the less. So if you don't want your brothers called out, don't bring it up needlessly.


I thought I lived in : ⚾🧢 - 🌭 - 🍎+🥧 - 🔰 = 🇺🇸


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

joe-nwt said:


> Why did you have to bring union/nonunion into this? Thieves walk both sides of the fence. Last mixed job I was on I watched a union electrician help himself to my material stash from the top of a ladder across the room. Either stuff not supplied or too lazy to go get from his own material cache, fact is he stole from me. And there was no mistake whos materials they were.
> 
> Not large ticket items but thievery none the less. So if you don't want your brothers called out, don't bring it up needlessly.


Oh one exception to the rule, truth is he don't look at his installing your thing for his boss as "Stealing" and would gladly have replaced that item(s) with 2x what he took if ya had the bells to ask him and inform him that you count pennies...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

CAUSA said:


> I just thought that it was your NYC accent coming through your lightning speed typing. Eh,


Well would you BELIEVE I'm a huntin-pecker??? I can't type at all, and I was taught when I was 7 oeer 8 by my mom who typed 170 WPM and did court stenography as well as dictation, a lost art and excessed skill in the 70's...


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

frankendodge said:


> View attachment 169595
> 
> I'd imagine you could scale this up a bit... replace peanut butter with unibits, ratchet cutters, and a few copper plumbing fittings.


LOL... "Choosy moms choose JIF!"


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

LGLS said:


> Oh one exception to the rule, truth is he don't look at his installing your thing for his boss as "Stealing" and would gladly have replaced that item(s) with 2x what he took if ya had the bells to ask him and inform him that you count pennies...


I see. Defending union thieves. Actually, I expected that from you.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

ITT: ravings of a lunatic


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

joe-nwt said:


> I see. Defending union thieves. Actually, I expected that from you.


I'll defend my brothers over any scab and any reason whether he was or you are right or wrong any day of the week... "He ain't heavy, he's my brother.!" Not that I have no respect for you but... it was a box not your hammer-drill... not 100' of 3/4 galv... not your dolly of tools, not your truck... or a cable reel of 500 MCM (kCmil whatever... ) any idea how the nons play it on the regular, most of yas on meth or heroin or cocaine or drunk or all 4, with 2-3 DUIs and criminal records, at least I went through 90% of my career before anything like that applied to me...


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

LGLS said:


> I'll defend my brothers over any scab and any reason whether he was or you are right or wrong any day of the week... "He ain't heavy, he's my brother.!" Not that I have no respect for you but... it was a box not your hammer-drill... not 100' of 3/4 galv... not your dolly of tools, not your truck... or a cable reel of 500 MCM (kCmil whatever... ) any idea how the nons play it on the regular, most of yas on meth or heroin or cocaine or drunk or all 4, with 2-3 DUIs and criminal records, at least I went through 90% of my career before anything like that applied to me...


You have yourself a great Sunday afternoon. Maybe go for a walk and get some fresh air.


----------

